# MES 40" - Gen 1 vs Gen 2.5



## eversch (Apr 18, 2018)

Alright smf alums... I've continued my search for months and I know what y'all will start out with saying... Just pull the dang trugger. But once I but I'm keeping for at least 5-10 years ss I've done with my vertical propane to this point.

From what I've looked at the Gen 1 and Gen 2.5 are fairly available but for a dramatic price difference. The price seems to be between 225 and 250 for Gen 1, while Gen 2.5 is roughly 500.  It's the Gen 2.5 worth the price difference considering the external thermometer and mods that would be done to either one?

Hoping for some bear input it other experienced smokers here to chime in because my main goal will be expanding from my 30" propane to The 40" insulated electric skille (ps - already know to about Gen 2)


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 18, 2018)

Gen 1.5 20072618 249 at academy. I’m fairly impressed so far with this model


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

I would get a smoker that goes higher than 275° , whatever that one is. 

Digital push-button time and temperature (100ºF - 275ºF) controls, automatic thermostat temperature adjustment, and built-in meat temperature probe work together to ensure even cooking and prevent overheating.


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would get a smoker that goes higher than 275° , whatever that one is.
> 
> Digital push-button time and temperature (100ºF - 275ºF) controls, automatic thermostat temperature adjustment, and built-in meat temperature probe work together to ensure even cooking and prevent overheating.


Why? I have smoked everything I can think of over last 20 years at 275 or less. Just curious what your logic is?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

When an electric smoker gets loaded up with cold wet meat and sides, 275 ain't gonna come for a long time.
It's not to great for chicken or turkey skin either. Just saying.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

My smoker says it goes to 400. But that won't happen unless the thing is empty and it's 90° outside


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

http://www.bbqdryrubs.com/pit-boss-electric-smoker-review-analog-digital-control-options/


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2018)

I’ve owned both. And loved both. Decide what features you want. Then pull the trigger. No matter which one you buy your going to really enjoy it after using that old gasser. B


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

I think Masterbuilt 40 is the best choice though of the electric smokers in the $200-$450 range. :D you will have fun with one.. most people say don't bother with that Bluetooth one.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

Char broil and that pit boss silver star .... and the smoke hollow smoke-tronix one I think are the only competition..


Ok.. I'm done..  haha.. good luck..


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> When an electric smoker gets loaded up with cold wet meat and sides, 275 ain't gonna come for a long time.
> It's not to great for chicken or turkey skin either. Just saying.


I turn my smoker on and have it at temp prior to filling with meat. I suppose it’s all in how you prep and cook. I ALWAYS smoke my chicken then grill it off to get that perfect crispy skin, and the same with a turkey only indirect heat. Everyone has their own opinion and style, this hasn’t let me down, ever.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

Just getting you to think about all options.. haha.. I like the size and convenience of the 40.. ;)


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 18, 2018)

After owning 3 30’s , I have come to realize that the 40 suits me better by far lol. I ended up getting the mes 140s for under $100 bucks after it was all said and done, including a 3year warranty that covers wear and tear as well as lightning strikes and power surges. While I would love to have a cook shack AmeriQue, this one gets the job done


----------



## mosparky (Apr 18, 2018)

Given the OP's original question, gen 1 or 2.5, I'd go with the gen 1 and set the $ saved aside for a PID controller at some later time. I have a 2.5 but only because they offered them at a sweetheart price on some leftover QVC inventory. Nobody seems to fully trust the temp readings from the probes, so why pay so much extra for features you're not fully sure you can trust ? I got mine with every intention of converting to PID when and if the need arises.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a mes 40 v2 and a v2.5. I’ve run chips through the v2 a few times and that was enough for me. Started using a amnps in both smokers almost right away. 

You can usually find the 2.5 at sams club in the summer for $250/$300. I bought mine for $317.99 during and amazon sale in July of 2016. So $500 seems way high to me. 


That said I don’t use the Bluetooth. I have a few igrills and rarely use the Bluetooth option due to the fact my barn is to far from the house to work. But I feel like overall the 2.5 heats more evenly. 

I think any of the mes 40’s you can get cheapest and add and amnps tray to your winning. I did have to put a mailbox mod on my gen 2 to get the amnps tray to run well. But it works perfectly now. 

In all honesty 10 years seems high to me as far as a life for an mes. My orginal gen 2 still works well but it’s not made to last the test of time. The door is starting to warp and I assume that’s due to the changing temps of the smoker and the outside temp in this crazy state of Michigan. Think I’ve had it 6 or 7 years now. It’s been a good run for the price. 

As far as not buying a smoker that doesn’t smoke above over 275 degrees... I don’t even know what to say to that. Everything i smoke is between 220-250 and that hasn’t changed in 13+ years. 

As far as loading your smoker with a bunch of meat and having issues getting up to temp with a smoker that only goes to 275 last year alone i loaded both mes 40’s down with 8 pork shoulders (16 total) and provided pulled pork for a grad party the next day. And we do it every year for the smoker parties we have, and grad parties we help people out with. Sure it takes a while to climb to temp when stuffed with cold meat but that’s what you plan for. 

With a pellet tray the mes 40 is a fine smoker for the price. 

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Just getting you to think about all options.. haha.. I like the size and convenience of the 40.. ;)


So what MES model do you have ?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

Bear has a side by side comparison in one of his links. Just figure out what features are important to you go from there. 

Chris


----------



## eversch (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2018)

The best MES is the MES 40 Gen #2.5 BT, whether you use the BT or not (I don't).
Second best is the MES 40 Gen #1.
The one to stay away from is the Gen #2.
They all go from 100° to 275°, and I never had trouble with getting anything done in any of mine.
Don't listen to people who think they know everything about a Smoker that they have never used.

Here's more on them:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*


Bear


----------



## cmayna (Apr 19, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Given the OP's original question, gen 1 or 2.5, I'd go with the gen 1 and set the $ saved aside for a PID controller at some later time. I have a 2.5 but only because they offered them at a sweetheart price on some leftover QVC inventory. Nobody seems to fully trust the temp readings from the probes, so why pay so much extra for features you're not fully sure you can trust ? I got mine with every intention of converting to PID when and if the need arises.



I was given my Gen 1 MES40 free from a fellow SMFer because it did not fire up.  Installed an Auber PID controller and it has ran like a champ.  Not sure how easy it would be to install a PID in a 2.5, but I'm sure there's way, if there's a will. :cool:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> So what MES model do you have ?



Well after reading 50 or 60 threads with complaints about the Masterbuilt electric smokers not working and people having all these problems , I opted for the $29.99 Masterbuilt electric bullet analog smoker. 
I'm happy with it's simplistic design. 
I use it for jerky and to put my Brinkmann body on top to use as a double cold smoker with the AMNPS inside .  I like the charcoal and wood smokers much more than the electrics.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

I read alot about offsets and propane smokers, don't own either one . So I leave that advice to someone that uses them . Anyway answers what I was wondering . Makes sense now .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

I can make a thread with the 50 plus links to the stuff I read from Masterbuilt owners that made me decide to pass on one if you doubt the disgruntled owners ever existed. :cool:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I can make a thread with the 50 plus links to the stuff I read from Masterbuilt owners that made me decide to pass on one if you doubt the disgruntled owners ever existed. :cool:




You must have missed the thousands of posts on this forum by people who Love their MES units, and don't appreciate somebody who knows nothing about an MES talking down about their smokers. Nobody here criticized your $30 smoker. Looks like it works fine to me.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> you doubt the disgruntled owners ever existed.


That wasn't my question . I asked which one you owned .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't have the 30 like you , I have the bullet.
I figured I could just toss it in the dumpster if it didn't work well.  But the bullet Masterbuilt works great.. I guess because there is no temp sensor or probe or wood chip tube .. and it has good air intake and a 1650 watt element.. pretty simple thing.. I use it for jerky.. But a pork butt I did and some chicken   I did on it then crisped at 350 on it all turned out great. I see by the first 2 posts you did here you had some difficulties..

Not being able to do smoke at low temps.. probe off temp..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/assembled-my-new-masterbuilt.270371/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

I like the pellet tray thing though.. that's good.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> the first 2 posts you did here you had some difficulties..



I had questions learning a new type of smoking . I listened to the guys that have a MES , and learned from that . That was 2013 . No difficulties ,,, just questions .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

No.. you bought a smoker that had a bunch of crap that didn't work as planned and you learned to deal with all the faults.  Ya got by with a cheap smoker and made it work. You have no more experience with a gen 2.5.  40" Masterbuilt than I do.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

Nuff said.. :D


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 19, 2018)

Well this has become fun.... (devilish grin). 

Here’s what I know for sure. I own a masterbuilt gen 2. I own a masterbuilt gen 2.5. And I own 2 offset smokers. Should I start naming the grills I own? :)

Every grill/smoker has its faults unless your paying crazy money for them. And I’ll assume some of those have some
Faults as well. I’ve dealt with issues on my masterbuilt gen 2. Lord knows I have. But I’ve also dealt with issues on my offsets and my 2.5. It is what it is. Nothing I’ve ever owned is perfect (with the exception of Hooper the Wonder Dog). 

This site was created with the purpose of helping backyard smoking enthusiasts out on issues ranging from temps of meat, to variations of how to prep and cook things, to questions on how smokers work, and people’s experiences with them. It’s suppose to help people based on others experiences. It’s really that simple. 

Help where your qualified to help and leave the rest to those who can help based on experience. Everyone has a lot to offer on this site on multiple subjects. I learn new stuff daily from this site.  

I’ve smoked beef ribs twice, didn’t work out to well for me. I don’t really respond to those threads much. I’ve used a traeger a dozen or so times at friends houses over the years. I don’t really repond to traeger questions much because of my inexperience with them. 

I don’t know a crap ton more than I do know that’s for sure. And if i need a question answered I’d hope it was answered based on the opinions of members who had experience in what I was asking. Everyone has opinions and that’s cool. But when I’m asking a question on this site I want people with hands on experience to answer them for me. 

I hope cooler heads will prevail. 

I cannot wait for some of my friends to read that last line. :) no chance they saw me writing that! Lol

I hope the op learned what he needed to before all hell broke loose. Like I said there is A LOT of great info on this site for people. 

Scott


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Well this has become fun.... (devilish grin).
> 
> Here’s what I know for sure. I own a masterbuilt gen 2. I own a masterbuilt gen 2.5. And I own 2 offset smokers. Should I start naming the grills I own? :)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

You probably didn't help solve anything..  But glad to have your input.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

:p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

Some input from a real organizim should be in effect here


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

Don't buy a cheap smoker. Buy a good expensive one.. Buy a smoker you don't need to modify . Don't be lazy. Don't be cheap!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I can make a thread with the 50 plus links to the stuff I read from Masterbuilt owners that made me decide to pass on one if you doubt the disgruntled owners ever existed. :cool:


I’ve owned 2 MES 40” (gen 1 and 2.5) and loved cooking on them both. Not a problem. They both held temps well and cooked many a Sunday family meal.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

But there are horror stories from the same smoker that can be posted at a moment's flick of the finger.. 
Let's not get into the good vs bad MES.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

I will post 1000 bad comments about the MES  in a single thread , if pushed to do so . All from users here. And that will be the end of the dispute.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

:p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

Ah..  maybe I wouldn't.. it's all good.. :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

Hehe..  tyranny in the midst


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I will post 1000 bad comments about the MES  in a single thread , if pushed to do so . All from users here. And that will be the end of the dispute.




Since you do not own an MES, and obviously wouldn't want to, it would seem the only reason you are on this thread is to harass MES owners & spread uninformed BS about all the problems MES Units have.

Other than a few electronics problems here & there, most of the discussions on MES units are "How to make a Great Smoker even better".

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 20, 2018)

Well said Bear!


----------

